# help in choosing riser... Hoyt GMX or W&W Inno cxt



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Looking into buying a new riser... just curious if anyone tried out both risers. Is the Inno cxt worth the $120 more than the GMX? I rather save the 120 bucks if I can but I can splurge a little (I like the matte black). Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

It depends if you just want the psychological knowledge and "bragging-rights" that you have a very expensive riser or save the money and have a riser that can still out shoot your abilities on any given day. I think the money and choice is yours.
Art


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 2 GMX's and am considering selling one to get an Inno CXT. Theres nothing wrong with the GMX at all and I have shot very well with them, and wouldnt expect the Inno to magically improve my scores, but it does look like a very nice bow and I know of a few shooters round here who have them and love them. I think it will just be down to personal preference as both are superb bows. I also like the matt black finish on the CXT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

As always it's personal preference....a few things I prefer with the CXT is the very exact method for limb alignment and the ability to adjust the mass weight of the riser.


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their feedback! I do like the fact that you can change the weight of the CXT. Doesnt gmx has something similar to the inno for limb alignment? You just loosen one end and tighten the other right?


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I struggle to compare an all aluminum riser to an all carbon riser, but here goes. First, the all carbon will have less vibration. Second it is the most advanced riser using the most advanced materials available today. The aluminum-machined riser has been around since the 1960’s and actually there have been very little changes other than looks. Although many companies have tried to develop an all carbon riser, they have not been able to do what the W&W bow company has been doing for over 4 years. Finally, W&W has developed a more stable limb which with the CXT riser you will have less torsional oscillation upon the shot which will give you more consistency. The INNO won the Men’s Olympic Gold and the Men’s World Target Championship. The INNO CXT is the next generation of the INNO line. It is quickly becoming the bow of choice outside of the US. However, having said that, it is a personal choice…..


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Not quite, the GMX has an adjustment system using shims - you either take one (or more) off one side and add them to the other to change limb alignment. It works fine but sometimes you feel like you need a half-shim to get the ideal position. But the advantage of this system is that once set, it can never move until you want it to. With any system that uses grub screws etc, there will always be a chance of things coming loose and moving. Having said that, I used to shoot Samick Masters risers with a similar system to the Inno and they never moved once set.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick McKinney said:


> I struggle to compare an all aluminum riser to an all carbon riser, but here goes. First, the all carbon will have less vibration. Second it is the most advanced riser using the most advanced materials available today. The aluminum-machined riser has been around since the 1960’s and actually there have been very little changes other than looks. Although many companies have tried to develop an all carbon riser, they have not been able to do what the W&W bow company has been doing for over 4 years. Finally, W&W has developed a more stable limb which with the CXT riser you will have less torsional oscillation upon the shot which will give you more consistency. The INNO won the Men’s Olympic Gold and the Men’s World Target Championship. The INNO CXT is the next generation of the INNO line. It is quickly becoming the bow of choice outside of the US. However, having said that, it is a personal choice…..


So you quite like it then Rick?  Have you tried the Inno Ex carbon limbs as well as the wood cored Ex-primes yet? I havent seen anyone shooting the carbon ones with the CXT yet, everyone seems to be on wood cores ate the moment. Myself also, using Apecs Primes in one of my GMX's and old set of Samick Masters in the other.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually I do like the bow. I would hope that I would not have to tell someone which is better between the Apecs and the CXT. I like both. The CXT Prime limbs are super smooth and to be honest I could not tell a difference in feel between the CXT Prime and Apecs Prime. Both are wood core limbs. I have not tried the foam limbs. Years ago there was a major difference between the wood core limbs and foam limbs. The wood limbs changed quite a bit in the heat and cold. The sight marks could vary about ¼” at 70 meters due to weather. This has changed drastically whereby there is very little sight adjustment needed for the wood limbs. The foam limbs had no noticeable change in marks in all forms of weather. However, now over time since the wood core limbs are as good if not better than the foam, I would suspect that what we were experiencing then was the gluing materials. Since they have improved greatly I think most of the variance has virtually disappeared.


----------



## bownita (Oct 17, 2010)

My daughter shoots an Inno lite with Winex limbs and she loves it.


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks everyone! sucked it up and ordered a matte black cxt :smile:


----------

